# Clinically unsuspected papillary microcarcinomas of the thyroid: a common finding wit



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clinically unsuspected papillary microcarcinomas of the thyroid: a common finding with favorable biology?

http://www.americanjournalofsurgery.com/article/PIIS0002961011002078/abstract?rss=yes


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Very interesting...so basically, over half of the papillary microcarcinomas that were found in partial or full thyroidectomies at this hospital over a 1-year period were in patients whose doctors did not suspect cancer. That's 56 people out of 726 surgeries that year. hhhmmmm....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Very interesting...so basically, over half of the papillary microcarcinomas that were found in partial or full thyroidectomies at this hospital over a 1-year period were in patients whose doctors did not suspect cancer. That's 56 people out of 726 surgeries that year. hhhmmmm....


That is absolutely correct; very scary, is it not? And this was a "small" cohort! That makes it even more scary!


----------

